# alizée's constructive criticism/crazy advice thread



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

inebriato said:


> Turns out i'm a 6w7, does that change anything? ;p


not in the way I like you xD


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Trope said:


> not in the way I like you xD


It says you aren't registered and I cannot get any info. =O


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

inebriato said:


> It says you aren't registered and I cannot get any info. =O


will send it to you. we are having some technical issues with names at the moment xD sorry.


----------



## sooner (Jun 30, 2009)

Criticize me.


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

Trope said:


> i noticed you have nice diplomatic skills, would you be interested in mental as well physical health?


My understanding of psychology isn't as strong as someone who is a trained therapist, although a lot of eating-related issues are mental so that aspect certainly helps.

Thanks!


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

Giveittomebaby. (aha,aha...)

(Also, naming yourself Trope is really confusing ^^)


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

Wigazoo (5:25:11 AM): I don't even put my laundry away anymore
Wigazoo (5:25:18 AM): I just keep a stack of the clean stuff at the foot of my bed
Wigazoo (5:25:30 AM): Well, not ON the bed, but on this...uh, thing, right next to it
Wigazoo (5:25:39 AM): I think that's a drawer of old Genesis games under there
Wigazoo (5:25:41 AM): I dunno
Wigazoo (5:25:45 AM): Been a while since I took a look

Thoughts?


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Robatix said:


> Wigazoo (5:25:11 AM): I don't even put my laundry away anymore
> Wigazoo (5:25:18 AM): I just keep a stack of the clean stuff at the foot of my bed
> Wigazoo (5:25:30 AM): Well, not ON the bed, but on this...uh, thing, right next to it
> Wigazoo (5:25:39 AM): I think that's a drawer of old Genesis games under there
> ...


Get off at the other side of the bed.


----------

